# Mimi's siblings are on Diamond Maltese website



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I was web surfing and noticed my Mimi's siblings are on Mr Tran's website

The little brother is very tiny He was about 2/3 of Mimi's size and she is quite small he was very active ( squirrely) Mimi's sister looks alot like her too. They are from Champion Fancy Rock's first litter ( of 4 pups) born May 24th

Mr Tran was very nice and quite helpful and willing to sell show quality pups.

Hope this helps someone who is looking. 

http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful Malts :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Stunning babies, simply stunning. :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Diamond malt's, they are gorgeous with excellent pedigrees!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That male on the top left, born May 24th, is darling. Cat, do you have any idea how big he is now? Hard to tell in that pic, but he doesn't look extra tiny. I like what I can see in that picture. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh they are lovely. I wish I could get another right now.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 8 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859744


> That male on the top left, born May 24th, is darling. Cat, do you have any idea how big he is now? Hard to tell in that pic, but he doesn't look extra tiny. I like what I can see in that picture. :wub:[/B]


The little male on the top left is her full sibling and he was about 2/3 Mimi's size when I got her on Oct 30th. I would say he will be about 4 lbs ( or under) when full grown. Mr Tran estimated that Mimi will be 4.25 to 4.5 lbs at full adult weight. Mimi is now 3.2 lbs at just a tad over 6 months old. 

I will also say he was very peppy.....a real outgoing character. Mimi is outgoing but calmer. He was a bundle of energy - like a whorling dervish! I was tempted to get him but I had my heart set on a female.

Their Mom Ch Diamond Fancy Rock is 4.5 lbs and had a litter of 4, No C-Section . She also became a champion very young.....I believe it was before she was 1 year old, These were her first litter and he said she was an excellent Mom.


----------

